# Noob on fertilisers.



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

I do not know anythnig about growing plants, but I manage to keep the java fern and anubias barteri and windelov alive and green until my fertiliser ran out. The plants are now starting to turn brown and yellowish on some parts of the leave.

The fertiliser that I bought previously was the type where it is balls that you put in the filter so that it will be 'in areas of high circulation' as stated in the instructions. I do not know the contents and ingredients of it. I also have a plant light, 10 000k, and I think its about 3 watts per gallon (I cant remember).

I am now looking for the type of fertiliser where you can also used it as gravel. ( I am going to lay it as the first layer beneath my main gravel (stones). Can anyone tell me what I should look out for? I dont need a high end fertiliser as I will be growing 'easy' plants.

oh, there is no CO2 injection and no algae problem so far. (I have a albino rainbow shark that eats what little algae you can find.)

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Let me suggest some basic reading which will give you some basic info on growing aquatic plants:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/

After that check out the stickies on various fertilization methods which can be found here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etual-preservation-systems-aquatic-plant.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With the plants you have I would not worry about whats in the substrate. The best thing to do is fertilize the water column with a liquid fert, since these plants absorb nutrients through their leaves. For your needs the Seachem or Kent brand of ferts would work well. Also using a carbon source like Seachem Excel is a good idea.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

are water fert good? I want to get a fertiliser that can also act as a substrate because then i dun have to keep dosing and adding.. 

My plants' leaves are turning yellow.. IS it because I on the lights too much and the fert is too little?

thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> are water fert good? I want to get a fertiliser that can also act as a substrate because then i dun have to keep dosing and adding..


Re-read Trena's reply.  Substrate fertilization is typically only indicated in a few circumstances for a few plants. Yours are not those plants. All plants take up nutrients via the water column, and that will suit you fine. I urge you to read (or re-read) the references from my prior post, they will explain a lot to you.



> My plants' leaves are turning yellow.. IS it because I on the lights too much and the fert is too little?


If they were doing fine before you ran out of ferts, then I would say it's the lack of ferts.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

I read some of the guides and they emphasized a lot on all the different chemical compounds, i find it quite complicated and the fert that i bought doesnt even state its ingredients..

in the mean time, thanks for the help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I know it can all be mind blowing in the beginning, but let me see if I can make it a little easier. The main ferts you need are: nitrates, phosphates, potassium, micros & a source of carbon.

The easiest way to do this would be to by the pre-made ferts like Seachem or Pfertz. Both of these have dosing directions on there websites. Take a look to find out which would be best for your needs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you use ADA Aquasoil most of the needed fertilizers are in the substrate material. Then you only need to add a source of carbon for the plants, which can be Excel or CO2. But, for someone just starting with plants Aquasoil can be a problem in itself.

There is no way to learn how to grow aquatic plants other than reading or listening to someone who knows how to do it. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html is a good place to start.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

I was just wondering if I use soil-like fert, will the plants that are not planted be able to absorb whenever nutrients there is in the water through their leaves?

thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All aquatic plants, with a very few exceptions, absorb fertilizers through their leaves. So, unless you have one of those exceptions, Isoetes is one, as I recall, you can do all of your fertilizing by adding fertilizers to the water. People who use inert substrates, such as pool filter sand, do just that, and it works fine.


----------

